# color genetics?



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't know anything about color genetics and I haven't seen the dam so? My wild guess is this litter is either throwing back to "common ancestors" or? perhaps more likely imo is a 6/8 gsd backcross? In my experience "10 males" suggests a close genetic relationship between sire and dam. Normally F1 outbreeding results in appx equal mix gender offspring. I'd expect an F1 gsd x maremma cross to throw like typical "3rd world street dog" agouti? I'm sure the dark ones could lighten up real quick but? at a glance? 60% born black? 

German Shepherd/Maremma Sheepdog Puppies

what does anybody who knows color genetics think?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Don't know but if white is a masking gene in the Maremma as well, then the Maremma is sable? Or could the dam be a patterned sable although she looks black and red.But then what did the Maremma contribute regarding color?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i suspect the dam is the black and tan gsd nudging the pups in one of the pics.

you’re sure putting a lot of effort in trying to understand the genetics of a mutt litter when sire may or may not be a pure maremma...assuming he’s the only sire.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

hypothetically let's assume, and the question becomes "is it even possible?" here's another and again I say, more likely a 3/4 gsd backcross.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/8v1wdo

apparently gsd x maremma isn't so rare nowdays?

granted there's a lot of crossing in working lgd lines. Great pyr x kuvasz = "maremma" in those circles. Whatever works x whatever works. Any nonwhite get = "anatolian" so I think we may safely assume the "maremma" sire in question is white.



Fodder said:


> sire may or may not be a pure maremma...assuming he’s the only sire.





berno von der seeweise said:


> In my experience "10 males" suggests a close genetic relationship between sire and dam. Normally F1 outbreeding results in appx equal mix gender offspring.


*maremma mix pix*



Fodder said:


> i suspect the dam is the black and tan gsd nudging the pups in one of the pics.


 makes sense I guess? gsd dam in the house, maremma sire on the yard. If so, the sire will probably have to get neutered real soon. Intact mature male lgd are difficult to manage.


----------

